# Biomax No-Planaria in Toronto?



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Where is this product sold in Toronto? I need this asap since I have discovered planaria in my shrimp tank.

Willing to buy this off anyone who is finished killing their pests.


Thanks!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/category/shrimp/pest-control/ two different types in stock and close.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

darkangel66n said:


> http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/category/shrimp/pest-control/ two different types in stock and close.


Thanks! Will head there tomorrow


----------

